# Krico 600 magazine



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

I am looking for a Krico 600 magazine in 308 cal. Anyone have any idea where I might find one. Internet searches turn up nothing. The gun is actually a Anshultz. It was brought over from Germany. I was given it by my uncle who lost the clip. I want to fix it up for my grandson. Anyone have a connection in Germany?


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

_www.gunpartscorp.com try that_


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Try Stoger, they use to be sole importer of Krico


----------

